# Fido to Rogers iphone conversion?



## mrx4382 (Jan 21, 2009)

I am currently thinking about buying an iPhone that is on Fido, but I am on Rogers. Will this be a problem and is it something I need to consider in looking for iPhone?


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

Why? Rogers currently has the better plan. Now that aside if you've been a customer for over a year I believe you can switch from Rogers to Fido or vice versa...or are you buying the phone outright and just want to make sure it'll work on Rogers? If so yes it'll work fine.


----------



## mrx4382 (Jan 21, 2009)

yeah, I am purchasing a used phone straight out and it was on a Fido plan, I have been with Rogers for more than 3 years now, I just wanted to make sure that I am not buying a phone that has defects or some things (gps, wifi, applications, jailbreaking, etc) will work as good as if it were a Rogers iPhone.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

mrx4382 said:


> yeah, I am purchasing a used phone straight out and it was on a Fido plan, I have been with Rogers for more than 3 years now, I just wanted to make sure that I am not buying a phone that has defects or some things (gps, wifi, applications, jailbreaking, etc) will work as good as if it were a Rogers iPhone.


i could be wrong, but i believe currently you cannot activate a fido iPhone with Rogers. you'll need to jailbreak and unlock in order to use it as a rogers phone.


----------



## mrx4382 (Jan 21, 2009)

will this be a problem? Or once done will this affect my phone or my plan?


----------



## pictor (Jan 29, 2007)

I did this. I was on Rogers, I switched to Fido and got an iPhone in the process. Because Rogers owns Fido, they will waive the early contract cancellation fee, but you have to have been with Rogers a certain amount of time. Unfortunately, I forget the amount of time. It's either 6 months, or 1 years, but in any case, less than the typical 3 year contract you are probably on.

I did it though, I have my iPhone, I had no cancellation fee (well I did, but it was an administrative error, and they reversed it), and I've been happy. I find Fido customer service a little bit shoddier than Rogers (with whom I have always had excellent service), but it's not bad. Mostly Fido takes longer to answer the phone.

The 7pm start to evenings is awesome.


----------



## mrx4382 (Jan 21, 2009)

I am on a little bit of a different track though, I am with Rogers, and I am looking to buy a Fido iPhone, and stay with Rogers.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

Why not just get a Rogers iPhone for $199 and sign up on a new contract?


----------



## mrx4382 (Jan 21, 2009)

I just did, and then I dropped my iPhone out of the 4th storey window... so now I am looking for a cheap one so I don't have to cancel my contract...


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

Ah i see. check your house insurance...might be cheaper then buying a new iphone.


----------



## Saffy (Jan 14, 2009)

Try asking rogers about getting a "refurbished" iphone. (These are the ones that are selling at Best Buy and Walmart for $99.) It's in their interest to help you get a new phone. (If you cancel the contract they get $400-500. If you pay $62/month for 3 years, they get $2200.)


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

Saffy said:


> Try asking rogers about getting a "refurbished" iphone. (These are the ones that are selling at Best Buy and Walmart for $99.) It's in their interest to help you get a new phone. (If you cancel the contract they get $400-500. If you pay $62/month for 3 years, they get $2200.)


agreed. Call retentions and ask about the refurbished one. You'll have to sign 3 yrs again from the day they send you the *new* one, but it'll be a hck of a lot cheaper and less of a pain in the butt for you.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Besides -- and someone please correct me if I'm wrong -- how can the seller of the Fido phone terminate their contract for less than several hundred bucks?


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

chas_m said:


> Besides -- and someone please correct me if I'm wrong -- how can the seller of the Fido phone terminate their contract for less than several hundred bucks?


Who says they're terminating? Maybe they just want to switch to a different phone.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2007)

chas_m said:


> Besides -- and someone please correct me if I'm wrong -- how can the seller of the Fido phone terminate their contract for less than several hundred bucks?


They probably switched to another phone, or already had a phone they liked, signed a contract to get the iphone cheap to flip...happens often..

Particularly with Fido, since the only good phone they have is teh iPhone (and that is certainly not every bodies preferred phone)


----------

